# Was ist das für Laich?



## tuxtux (12. Aug. 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe ein paar Pflanzen aus meinem Teich entfernt da mir diese über den Kopf gewachsen sind 
Dabei habe ich dieses glibbrige dingen, welches hier auf den Fotos in der Mitte zu sehen ist, am Stein kleben sehen.
Kann mir jemand sagen was ich da gefunden habe??
Ich hoffe die Fotos sind zur Diagnose gut genug.
Habe schon fleißig gesucht aber nichts wirklich finden können was dem ähnlich sieht.
Viellecht habe ich ja Glück und mir kann jemand helfen und mich ein wenig schlauer machen


----------



## witch127 (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für Laich?*

Also für mich sieht das nach Schneckeneiern aus. Die ich so habe sind zwar durchsichtig und eher hell, aber was Anderes kann ich mir gerade nicht vorstellen.


----------



## tuxtux (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für Laich?*

Hmm, also dieses dingen ist denke ich so ca 2x1cm groß gewesen oder sogar ein wenig größer. Meinst so was wie ne Nacktschnecke oder so?


----------



## witch127 (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für Laich?*

Nein, Nacktschneckenleich wird unter irgendwelchen Rinden etc. an Land abgelegt. Das sieht aus wie kleine weiße Styroporkügelchen. In Deinem Fall müsste das schon Wasserschneckenlaich sein. 

Geh doch mal auf Google-Suche, da findet man einige Bilder von Wasserschneckenlaich.


----------



## tuxtux (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für Laich?*

Hi,
halte mich bitte nicht für blöd. Ich habe bisher noch alles bei Google gefunden aber so ein Bild wie ich es habe kann ich nicht finden  nur die das unter dem Microskop aussehen soll.
Hast du einen Link für mich wo ich mir das ansehen und vergleichen kann?? :beten


----------



## ONYX (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für Laich?*

Google hilft immer


----------



## tuxtux (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Was ist das für Laich?*

 Das eine Foto kommt dem schon nahe. Könnte vielleicht sein das das eine andere Gattung von Wasserschnecke war. Bei mir ist das eher Tropfenförmig gewesen. Also nicht lang gezogen. Aber denke du wirst recht haben. Als ich nächsten Tag nachsehen wollte und mehr oder bessere Fotos machen wollte wars weg. Denke meine kleinen Koi haben das wech gefressen. Falls du einen kleinen Blick auf meinen Teich riskieren möchtest kannst ja mal bei youtube nach den Begriffen "koi Aussichtsturm" suchen. über Komentare freue ich mich natürlich.


----------

